# Any American Idol Fans Here?



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm rooting for Taylor Hicks right now.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 8, 2006)

everyone here is for kelly pickler


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kellie is my favorite of the girls, but I'm rooting for Taylor to win the whole ball of wax.


----------



## m.e. (Mar 8, 2006)

*waves* Hi, Mambo!

I personally *love* Mandisa, Elliot, and Taylor. Not sure who I want to win just yet - I think there's a lot of potential, but I'll have to see how it plays out.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2006)

i think kevin will be one of the guys to leave tonight... who do ya'll think?


----------



## Just Jack (Mar 10, 2006)

I only watch Americal Idol for the try-outs and laughing at all the people who only "think" they can sing

and for Simon making fun of them. now he's my idol!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 14, 2006)

None of them really stick out in my mind, idon't like any of the guys at all except for the dudew/ gray hair (name escapes me.)

Not too sure about the girls :?

Ellie


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 15, 2006)

i think the grey hair is taylor


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 15, 2006)

Girls, I like Mendiza and Katherine.

Guys, I like Taylor.


----------



## m.e. (Mar 15, 2006)

MANDISSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

That is all


----------



## Kristinpsc (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG I LOVE MANDISSA!!! She is amazing.......Ialso love Taylor hicks and elliot!!! But my fav is Mandissa!!!!Hope shegoes all the wayray:her and taylor and elliot to the finalthree


----------



## edwinf8936 (Mar 16, 2006)

:vomit:


----------



## nose_twitch (Mar 16, 2006)

My vote is for Elliot--despite the fact that he looks Amish.

He has a beautiful voice.


----------



## ~BYNDI~ (Mar 22, 2006)

Im not sure who i want to win either Paige Mandisa or Stuart little (dont remeber his real name)


----------



## Lissa (Mar 23, 2006)

All I have to say is that little Bennett girlhas got it in the bag. Unbelieveable talent! Infact, the most talent I've seen on American Idol.:blueribbon: (quote me here because 

I know she's going to win!)

My second vote is for Ace. He is sooooooo cute!!:inlove:







OMG! *drool*

The rest of them are average singers.


----------



## ~BYNDI~ (Mar 23, 2006)

Who is the Bennett girl? which one is that?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 24, 2006)

*~BYNDI~ wrote: *


> Who is the Bennett girl? which one is that?


Paris Bennett...the girl whose grandmother was a singer


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, sports fans, I'm so glad Chicken Littlegot sent home last night. I'm predicting Bucky goes next week. Mypersonal favorite is still Taylor Hicks with Rocker Chris a closesecond.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 24, 2006)

Bucky will go next week. I'm sure of it.


----------



## nose_twitch (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes, Bucky next then Lisa Tucker.

My vote is foreither Elliott or Chris.


----------



## Rory (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG I'm a huge American Idol fan, butunfortunately I live in Peru, so I get to watch it with one week delay.I always have towatch out for spoilerswhenever I amwatching the E channel, cause the news there are live. That's how Ifound out that Kevin Covais got booted this week, although that show'sstill to be aired in my area. Ugh I hate that. 

I'll watch it anyway cause I love to see the performances and there isalways expectation as to who lands in the bottom three, but there's nopunch-line for me now. I didn't mind coming into this thread cause Ialready knew the outcome.

I agree tho, I think the oneto leave this week will be Bucky. I don't think he's as likeable as the rest. 

I absolutely hate that Kelly Pickler girl, I think her voice is way toonasal and the whole "naughty little minx/Dolly Parton" thing throws meoff. 

I really like Mandisa, what an amazing voice. As far as the guys go, Ithink Taylor Hicks is an amazing entertainer. He doesn't have the bestvoice, but I really like to watch him perform. My favorite is the baldguy, I don't remember his name, oh yeh, Chris. He is ssssuch a sweet,well-grounded guy, with amazing talent and great looks. He married thiswoman who's older than him and has three kids of her own, and takescare of them all like a great husband and father should. I hope he wins:elephant:.


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2006)

I love American Idol! Although I have to fight with watching Prison break, deal or no deal, and pinks.. Gr.

I don't know who'll win.. but I love the pickler girl.. I wish I knewher in real life! I wonder if her cluelessness is just an act though..anyways she's as cute as a button!:nod

I'm so glad that kevin kid got kicked off.. his blinking was driving me crazy!:banghead

Innocent.. *blink, sing blink) GAH!!!!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> but I love the pickler girl..


ditto


----------



## stacie07 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm in love with American Idol!!!

Weird thing is though, I don't really have a favorite this season. :?


----------



## Lissa (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm still for Paris and Ace! :sunshine:


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm shocked that Mandisa got voted off:shock:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

same here...i thought ace would go before her:no:


----------



## ~BYNDI~ (Apr 9, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *~BYNDI~ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Who is theBennett girl? which one is that?
> ...




YES! She is soooooo goood! I loved the cowboy take me away song thatshe sang for her audition Its my favorite song! But she has a awsomevoice! It really stinks that Mandissa had to go homeShe wasreally good Its sad, I should have voted....Does it cost money to vote?


----------



## Spring (Apr 9, 2006)

Omg Mandisa got voted off? She sure has talent! I keep missing when they kick people off .


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 9, 2006)

my mom sawmandissa live before she wason american idol and she said she is really really good.shebought their cdwith that shackles song she sanga few wks ago that simon didnt like


----------



## ~BYNDI~ (Apr 9, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> my mom sawmandissa live before she was on americanidol and she said she is really really good. shebought theircdwith that shackles song she sang a few wks ago that simondidnt like




Hey did it go like "take the shackles of my feet so i can dance"? I love that song 

Simons a Bum sometimes but other times hes ok


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 9, 2006)

*~BYNDI~ wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > my momsawmandissa live before she was on american idol and she saidshe is really really good. shebought their cdwiththat shackles song she sang a few wks ago that simon didnt like
> ...


yeah i think so


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 25, 2006)

Yayyyyy, American Idol is on tonight. And House! Just gotta get through the rest of the day...

(I think Paris is the next to go.)


----------



## Lissa (Apr 26, 2006)

That Chris guy has really grown on me,especially since last night. I think he'll make it to the top2. My picks for winning are still Paris, and nowChris. Tonight Kelly Pickler will go. I can't standher.


----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes, perhaps. I used to like Kelly,but now every time she opens her mouth to talk, I getembarrassed. It's like she tries too hard to be cute.

My personal favorite is still Elliot, although I doubt he will win.


----------



## Lissa (Apr 26, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote:*


> Yes, perhaps. I used to like Kelly, but now everytime she opens her mouth to talk, I get embarrassed. It'slike she tries too hard to be cute.
> 
> My personal favorite is still Elliot, although I doubt he will win.




If this were a "nicest person competition," Elliott would win.


----------

